# reading a blueprint and using engineering scale



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

No scale on the blueprint? Blueprints should be printed actual size using an appropriate printer. As much as I own some really nice photo color printers I don't anything large enough to print a blueprint


----------



## jzakharia (Sep 22, 2015)

jimn01 said:


> No scale on the blueprint? Blueprints should be printed actual size using an appropriate printer. As much as I own some really nice photo color printers I don't anything large enough to print a blueprint


Hi Jim,

It only It only 1:100 and some say 1:400. I printed T on the largest size of local print shop has, is there a way to measure and convert using the prints I have? Or do I really need to print to scale.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Scales I'm used to seeing are 1/4" = 1 ft.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

What do you intend on using these larger blueprints for?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

1:100 and 1:400 are common scales in the metric system. 1:100 is 1 cm equals 1 meter. 1:400 is 2.5mm equals 1 meter.

If accuracy is important, never scale off of photo enlargements. Always work from the original print size.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry, I didn't read post 3. You can convert directly from your plans. 

All 1:100 means is your actual building will be 100 times larger than the print. Measure the distance between two points (any units) on your print and your actual distance will be 100 times larger (same units).


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

According to 47 47..
You would have to make your print smaller.?


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

If you scale (enlarge or reduce) you original plans you will no longer be able to directly multiply by 100 your print dimensions to get your actual.


----------

